
Ask HN: When to create a legal disclaimer for side project - tsaprailis
Hi all,<p>I was just wondering how soon should someone create a legal disclaimer for their side-project while trying to validate an idea?<p>Is there a quick&#x2F;easy way to perhaps generate a &quot;standard&quot; legal disclaimer that covers early usage until the project has progressed enough to warrant a proper legal notice form an attorney&#x2F;lawyer?<p>Thanks
======
jeffmould
IANAL, but I don't think there is a specific time to do this. On the other
hand, if you have users I would err on the side of caution and at least put
something simple up. A good resource for a privacy policy and terms of use is
CooleyGo:

Terms of Use: [https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/terms-
use/](https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/terms-use/)

Privacy Policy: [https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/privacy-
policy/](https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/privacy-policy/)

------
mtmail
Wordpress has their pretty complex one under share-a-like license
[https://en.wordpress.com/tos/](https://en.wordpress.com/tos/)

There's many "terms of service generator" type websites. Some free, some
charge per section ([https://termsfeed.com/wizard/terms-
service](https://termsfeed.com/wizard/terms-service)).

Personally I think we didn't have one for the first year, no user or paying
customer minded or ask us about that. (not legal advise)

~~~
tsaprailis
Thanks for this!

